# Sorteggi CL 25 agosto 2022 ore 18. Le fasce. Milan in prima.



## admin (24 Agosto 2022)

Giovedì 25 agosto 2022 alle ore 18:00 si terranno i sorteggi di Champions League 2022. Il Milan in prima fascia. Ecco le quattro fasce: stasera previsti gli ultimi spareggi.

*In quarta fascia qualificate Rangers Copenaghen e D. Zagabria.*


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Giovedì 25 agosto 2022 alle ore 18:00 si terranno i sorteggi di Champions League 2022. Il Milan in prima fascia. Ecco le quattro fasce: stasera previsti gli ultimi spareggi.


saremmo stati ancora in 4a fascia comodi.
possibile che ci saremo al prossimo anno anche.


----------



## Simo98 (24 Agosto 2022)

Dai quest'anno almeno una squadra cuscinetto la troviamo


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Giovedì 25 agosto 2022 alle ore 18:00 si terranno i sorteggi di Champions League 2022. Il Milan in prima fascia. Ecco le quattro fasce: stasera previsti gli ultimi spareggi.


per la juve, che compra sistematicamente i sorteggi, sarà più facile che per il milan con questo sistema di fascie.


----------



## peo74 (24 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Giovedì 25 agosto 2022 alle ore 18:00 si terranno i sorteggi di Champions League 2022. Il Milan in prima fascia. Ecco le quattro fasce: stasera previsti gli ultimi spareggi.


Vediamo se anche quest'anno i nati dopo e nati male avranno il solito fondoschiena...


----------



## Buciadignho (24 Agosto 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> saremmo stati ancora in 4a fascia comodi.
> possibile che ci saremo al prossimo anno anche.


Sicuro. Non solo, nel ranking abbiamo ancora un 0 da smaltire, stagione 19/20. Quindi saremo messi male anche nei prossimi 3 anni nel ranking, quindi o fare cavalcate magnifiche o tenere duro nei prossimi 3 anni. Difficile scostarsi dalla 3/4 fascia. Se non con lo scudetto ovviamente, da vedere come sarà tenuto conto il ranking nella nuova Champions.


----------



## Swaitak (24 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Giovedì 25 agosto 2022 alle ore 18:00 si terranno i sorteggi di Champions League 2022. Il Milan in prima fascia. Ecco le quattro fasce: stasera previsti gli ultimi spareggi.


Con questo gran mercato siamo proprio il prototipo della squadra di prima fascia


----------



## ILMAGO (24 Agosto 2022)

Bisogna evitare Liverpool benfica e Marsiglia il top in ogni fascia.


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Agosto 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Sicuro. Non solo, nel ranking abbiamo ancora un 0 da smaltire, stagione 19/20. Quindi saremo messi male anche nei prossimi 3 anni nel ranking, quindi o fare cavalcate magnifiche o tenere duro nei prossimi 3 anni. Difficile scostarsi dalla 3/4 fascia. Se non con lo scudetto ovviamente, da vedere come sarà tenuto conto il ranking nella nuova Champions.


lo scorso anno abbiamo fatto solo 7 punti hahahahha.
il nostro punteggio:

12
7
0
12
7

situazione drammatica da 4a fascia fissa. alcuni prevedevano un 2a-3a per quest'anno, non so su che basi.


----------



## pazzomania (24 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Giovedì 25 agosto 2022 alle ore 18:00 si terranno i sorteggi di Champions League 2022. Il Milan in prima fascia. Ecco le quattro fasce: stasera previsti gli ultimi spareggi.


Gli ottavi sono doverosi!

Forza!


----------



## Buciadignho (24 Agosto 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> lo scorso anno abbiamo fatto solo 7 punti hahahahha.
> il nostro punteggio:
> 
> 12
> ...


Desolante. D'altronde con una partita vinta su sei questo pigli. 

Fa riflettere che arrivare agli ottavi o quarti di EL cambia quasi zero rispetto ad una partita vinta ed un pareggio in CL nei gironi.


----------



## Lineker10 (24 Agosto 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Sicuro. Non solo, nel ranking abbiamo ancora un 0 da smaltire, stagione 19/20. Quindi saremo messi male anche nei prossimi 3 anni nel ranking, quindi o fare cavalcate magnifiche o tenere duro nei prossimi 3 anni. Difficile scostarsi dalla 3/4 fascia. Se non con lo scudetto ovviamente, da vedere come sarà tenuto conto il ranking nella nuova Champions.


Ad oggi siamo la numero 45.

Il punto è che il calcolo attuale è fatto proprio ad catsum.
Noi che siamo usciti al girone di CHAMPIONS abbiamo preso 7 punti, la Roma che ha vinto la coppa del nonno ben 23!
Noi siamo quindi numero 45 loro addirittura numero 11!

Non è tanto il nostro zero da smaltire (che è comunque un fattore) è proprio il fatto che i punti della uefa sono distribuiti male per cui andare avanti in una coppa scarsa da molti piu punti di giocare in champions. Per esempio ci hanno superato pure Feyenoord Marsiglia Braga Stella Rossa Rangers... cosi come è fatto ora giocare la champions è uno svantaggio per il ranking a meno che non sia un top club che arriva in fondo (ma pure in questo caso ci sono delle storture assurde pure per loro).

Per come siamo messi adesso è difficilissimo risalire il ranking per noi, a meno di non fare grandi stagione in Champions. Per dire il Villarreal che è uscito in semifinale di Champions (!!!) ha preso 24 punti come il Feyenoord che ha perso la finale della coppa degli scarsi... chiaro che ci sia un modo assurdo e sbagliato di calcolare questi coefficienti per cui noi che siamo campioni d'italia se arriviamo secondi l'anno prossimo alla nostra terza partecipazione di fila rischiamo eccome di essere ancora in quarta fascia... magari preceduti dal Copenaghen o lo Slavia Praga o il Braga pure (che ha preso ben 16 punti per aver superato le temibili Midjilland Lodogorets e Sheriff in EL... ma di cosa parliamo quando noi abbiamo preso 7 punti in un girone con Porto Liverpool e Atletico!).


----------



## Buciadignho (24 Agosto 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ad oggi siamo la numero 45.
> 
> Il punto è che il calcolo attuale è fatto proprio ad catsum.
> Noi che siamo usciti al girone di CHAMPIONS abbiamo preso 7 punti, la Roma che ha vinto la coppa del nonno ben 23!
> ...


Hai ragione, oltre alle nostre colpa, c'è anche un regolamento veramente imbarazzante. C'è da dire che siamo stati in CL un anno, il nostro in EL non l'abbiamo fatto.


----------



## CS10 (24 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Giovedì 25 agosto 2022 alle ore 18:00 si terranno i sorteggi di Champions League 2022. Il Milan in prima fascia. Ecco le quattro fasce: stasera previsti gli ultimi spareggi.


Con il culo che abbiamo il nostro Girone sarà: Milan, Liverpool, Dortmund, Bruges (con cui perderemo)
la Juve si troverà con Eintracht, Salisburgo e Maccabi


----------



## Lineker10 (24 Agosto 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Hai ragione, oltre alla nostra colpa, c'è anche un regolamento veramente imbarazzante.


No noi non abbiamo nessuna colpa ragazzi. Piu che arrivare secondi e primi in Italia cosa diamine dobbiamo fare.

Dovremmo arrivare esimi come la Fiorentina e vincere la coppa dei mongoli per risalire il ranking. Ma di cosa parliamo...

Invece siamo costretti a passare in un girone di ferro della Champions, affrontare i club piu ricchi e forti del mondo, per poi avere meno punti dello Slavia Praga comunque.

Qui noi abbiamo colpa ZERO. Non facciamo sempre i tafazzi.


----------



## Buciadignho (24 Agosto 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> No noi non abbiamo nessuna colpa ragazzi. Piu che arrivare secondi e primi in Italia cosa diamine dobbiamo fare.
> 
> Dovremmo arrivare esimi come la Fiorentina e vincere la coppa dei mongoli per risalire il ranking. Ma di cosa parliamo...
> 
> Qui noi abbiamo colpa ZERO. Non facciamo sempre i tafazzi.


Aspetta però, c'eravamo anche noi in EL, eppure quei punti non li abbiamo fatti. Le nostre opportunità le abbiamo avute negli anni, quindi di colpe ne abbiamo eccome dai.


----------



## Lineker10 (24 Agosto 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Aspetta però, c'eravamo anche noi in EL, eppure quei punti non li abbiamo fatti. Le nostre opportunità le abbiamo avute negli anni, quindi di colpe ne abbiamo eccome dai.


Ho capito... ma anni fa! L'ultima volta siamo usciti agli ottavi con lo United, non proprio il Poggibonsi. Oltretutto partendo dal piu infimo degli spareggi di qualificazione.

Ora per risalire il ranking serviranno secoli per come è fatto il regolamento.

A me va bene cosi intendiamoci... contro tutto e tutto... piu forti di tutto e tutti... andremo avanti pure in Champions... ma bisogna vedere le cose come stanno senza tafazzarci i co...ni per ogni cosa.


----------



## bobbylukr (24 Agosto 2022)

CS10 ha scritto:


> Con il culo che abbiamo il nostro Girone sarà: Milan, Liverpool, Dortmund, Bruges (con cui perderemo)
> la Juve si troverà con Eintracht, Salisburgo e Maccabi


Eh no magari il Salisburgo, il solito Shaktar...


----------



## Buciadignho (24 Agosto 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ho capito... ma anni fa! L'ultima volta siamo usciti agli ottavi con lo United, non proprio il Poggibonsi. Oltretutto partendo dal piu infimo degli spareggi di qualificazione.
> 
> Ora per risalire il ranking serviranno secoli per come è fatto il regolamento.
> 
> A me va bene cosi intendiamoci... contro tutto e tutto... piu forti di tutto e tutti... andremo avanti pure in Champions... ma bisogna vedere le cose come stanno senza tafazzarci i co...ni per ogni cosa.


Scusami eh, sono regole che valgono per tutti. E l'EL del 18/19 dove siamo usciti nei gironi (!!) dietro all'Olympiacos? Colpa di chi?

Non è che giriamo la manovella ed improvvisamente dovremmo avere una diversa classifica, gli anni di mala gestione vanno scontati. Vale per noi come per chiunque, certo l'assegnazione dei punti è imbarazzante, ma molte responsabilità le abbiamo. Ora con la squadra che abbiamo (che costa la metà di quella uscita ai gironi di EL!!) e con i gruppi che ci aspettano facile dire che non abbiamo colpe...


----------



## Lineker10 (24 Agosto 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Scusami eh, sono regole che valgono per tutti. E l'EL del 18/19 dove siamo usciti nei gironi (!!) dietro all'Olympiacos? Colpa di chi?
> 
> Non è che giriamo la manovella ed improvvisamente dovremmo avere una diversa classifica, gli anni di mala gestione vanno scontati. Vale per noi come per chiunque, certo l'assegnazione dei punti è imbarazzante, ma molte responsabilità le abbiamo. Ora con la squadra che abbiamo (che costa la metà di quella uscita ai gironi di EL!!) e con i gruppi che ci aspettano facile dire che non abbiamo colpe...


Bene, cosi per una edizione di EL cannata e una squalifica... per come è fatto il regolamento adesso rischiamo di essere in quarta fascia per i prossimi tre anni, di entrare in terza (!) tipo nel 2025... pur qualificandoci tutti gli anni alla Champions e pure passando il girone (cosa sempre difficilissima se saremo in quarta fascia), restando dietro magari allo Slavia Praga perchè nel frattempo arrivano in semifinale di conference un anno (che da circa 20 punti, ovvero come uscire 3 volte ai gironi di CL).

Ripeto non sta ne in cielo ne in terra che una squadra che esce ai gironi di CL prenda un terzo di una semifinalista di Conference. E' assurdo e ridicolo essere dietro allo Slavia Praga al Braga alla Stella Rossa Dinamo Zagabria Copenaghen... abbiamo gli stessi punti del LASK che manco sappiamo chi siano e in che competizione giochino... Va contro ogni principio di sportività e non è certo colpa nostra.

Ma credo e spero che con la nuova CL pure il calcolo dei coefficienti sia diverso.
Per come sono messe le cose ora, li scontiamo tipo per 5 o 6 anni di quarta fascia in Champions i nostri anni di mala gestione... manco fossimo falliti davvero.

PS: la cosa è talmente assurda che se noi quest'anno poniamo di perdere la finale di CL e arrivare secondi in serie A, saremmo ancora in quarta fascia dietro a Slavia Praga Rangers Braga e Feyenoord probabilmente


----------



## cris (24 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Giovedì 25 agosto 2022 alle ore 18:00 si terranno i sorteggi di Champions League 2022. Il Milan in prima fascia. Ecco le quattro fasce: stasera previsti gli ultimi spareggi.


Dove si potranno vedere ?


----------



## Solo (24 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Giovedì 25 agosto 2022 alle ore 18:00 si terranno i sorteggi di Champions League 2022. Il Milan in prima fascia. Ecco le quattro fasce: stasera previsti gli ultimi spareggi.


A quanto è quotato il girone con Dortmund+Big Inglese+Marsiglia?


----------



## Pit96 (24 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Giovedì 25 agosto 2022 alle ore 18:00 si terranno i sorteggi di Champions League 2022. Il Milan in prima fascia. Ecco le quattro fasce: stasera previsti gli ultimi spareggi.


A me basta evitare il Liverpool che è nettamente superiore. Per il resto i campioni d'Italia dovrebbero essere in grado di giocarsela con tutti, che sia la seconda squadra di Germania, la seconda del Portogallo o di Francia. 
Non scherziamo, non passare il girone sarebbe una figuraccia quest'anno


----------



## Dexter (24 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Giovedì 25 agosto 2022 alle ore 18:00 si terranno i sorteggi di Champions League 2022. Il Milan in prima fascia. Ecco le quattro fasce: stasera previsti gli ultimi spareggi.


Dando per scontato (e non lo é) che la squadra che becchiamo in seconda fascia finisca prima nel girone, l'essenziale é non prendere il Borussia Dortmund in terza fascia, perché con tutte le altre di quella fascia te la giochi o le devi annientare. Le probabilità di finire fuori nei gironi sono bassissime statisticamente parlando...poi se giochiamo da schifo o becchiamo il Dortmund é un altro conto.


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Giovedì 25 agosto 2022 alle ore 18:00 si terranno i sorteggi di Champions League 2022. Il Milan in prima fascia. Ecco le quattro fasce: stasera previsti gli ultimi spareggi.


Vengo dal futuro. Allora abbiamo beccato Liverpool, Dortmund e Marsiglia. Bene così.


----------



## claudiop77 (24 Agosto 2022)

Nei sorteggi andrebbe inserita una regola per cui non puoi beccare chi hai già avuto nei giorni dell'anno prima.

Anni fa beccavamo sempre il Barcellona quando erano i più forti, spero che la maledizione non si ripeta ora con il Liverpool.


----------



## jumpy65 (24 Agosto 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> lo scorso anno abbiamo fatto solo 7 punti hahahahha.
> il nostro punteggio:
> 
> 12
> ...


già pronti via i 12 punti li togliamo e con 26 punti passiamo dal 45 al 60 o giù di li. Con questa assurda assegnazione dei punti per il ranking staremo tra la terza e la quarta fascia per i prossimi 3 o 4 anni ad andar bene a meno di exploit o di vittoria del campionato.
Per dire il real pur vincendo retrocederà probabilmente finendo fuori dalle primev5


----------



## 1X2 (24 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Giovedì 25 agosto 2022 alle ore 18:00 si terranno i sorteggi di Champions League 2022. Il Milan in prima fascia. Ecco le quattro fasce: stasera previsti gli ultimi spareggi.


Mi andrebbe bene un:
Milan
Atletico Madrid (la rivincita)
Sporting 
Bruges (per il gol dell’ex)

Con un girone del genere si potrebbe anche arrivare primi. Vediamo quante ne becco.


----------



## Clarenzio (24 Agosto 2022)

1X2 ha scritto:


> Mi andrebbe bene un:
> Milan
> Atletico Madrid (la rivincita)
> Sporting
> ...


A parte il Bruges che eviterei (meglio squadre materasso) è il girone che vorrei anch'io.

Quello schifoso, infame e verme di Simeone deve pagarla dopo l'anno scorso. 
Non dimentico le sue affermazioni post-partita.


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Agosto 2022)

Io mi aspetto un qualcosa con ricorsi storici tipo Milan Barcellona Benfica Celtic


----------



## Aron (24 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Giovedì 25 agosto 2022 alle ore 18:00 si terranno i sorteggi di Champions League 2022. Il Milan in prima fascia. Ecco le quattro fasce: stasera previsti gli ultimi spareggi.




Milan
Tottenham
Borussia
Maccabi Haifa


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (24 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Giovedì 25 agosto 2022 alle ore 18:00 si terranno i sorteggi di Champions League 2022. Il Milan in prima fascia. Ecco le quattro fasce: stasera previsti gli ultimi spareggi.




Expectation: Lipsia, shaktar, Trabozonspor
Reality: Liverpool, Dortmund, Marsiglia


----------



## Buciadignho (24 Agosto 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Bene, cosi per una edizione di EL cannata e una squalifica... per come è fatto il regolamento adesso rischiamo di essere in quarta fascia per i prossimi tre anni, di entrare in terza (!) tipo nel 2025... pur qualificandoci tutti gli anni alla Champions e pure passando il girone (cosa sempre difficilissima se saremo in quarta fascia), restando dietro magari allo Slavia Praga perchè nel frattempo arrivano in semifinale di conference un anno (che da circa 20 punti, ovvero come uscire 3 volte ai gironi di CL).
> 
> Ripeto non sta ne in cielo ne in terra che una squadra che esce ai gironi di CL prenda un terzo di una semifinalista di Conference. E' assurdo e ridicolo essere dietro allo Slavia Praga al Braga alla Stella Rossa Dinamo Zagabria Copenaghen... abbiamo gli stessi punti del LASK che manco sappiamo chi siano e in che competizione giochino... Va contro ogni principio di sportività e non è certo colpa nostra.
> 
> ...


Chiariamoci 

Che il punteggio sia fatto alla gaz de can é vero, non ci provo neanche a imbastire una discussione. Che si debbano prendere in considerazione gli ultimi 5 anni mi sembra il minimo, chi ultimamente ha fatto bene deve essere ricompensato. 

Noi siamo entrati in un circolo virtuoso due anni fa, e probabilmente quest'anno ne guadagneremo i frutti in Europa. Girone abbordabile vuol dire maggior possibilità di fare punti con le vittorie e vuol dire maggior probabilità di andare agli ottavi, non solo i punti vanno considerati, ma anche i premi molto più ricchi rispetto alle altre coppe. Diciamo anche questo.

Nei tuoi esempi mi piacerebbe leggere il Villareal, che dopo una storica vittoria in EL, si é andata a giocare l'accesso alla finale di CL. Ed ora é 18ima nel ranking. Mi sarebbe piaciuto leggere l'Ajax e le sue cavalcate, il Porto, il Lipsia, il Sevillia e tutte quelle società con fatturati simili alla nostra e che hanno saputo lavorare bene. Con spese neanche comparabili spesso.

Diciamo anche che in Italia la schifano quasi tutti l'EL, che spesso anche noi abbiamo messo la terza formazione per essere più pronti in campionato e provare l'assalto al quarto posto, per i soldi più che per una visione strategica.

La UEFA gli strumenti te li ha dati, noi li abbiamo sfruttati? Dubito. Perché con questo Milan quel Manchester o quell'Arsenal li avremmo mangiati, e questo Milan non ha certo quelle spese. 

Perché per me una squadra che fa un mercato di 250M ed aumenta gli ingaggi del 77% deve andare a vincere l'EL, ed a qualificarsi in CL. Una squadra cosi, che poi aggiunge Higuain ed altri innesti costosissimi non puo' uscire contro l'Olympiacos. Sempre una squadra cosi, che vive anni di magra non puo' presentarsi con le riserve delle riserve molto spesso e far finta di nulla. Queste cose le paghi, e lo trovo giusto. Per poi ritrovarsi escluso dall'EL e fare spallucce, "tanto che c'é frega?!". Io per esempio mi sono anche sentito offeso dal modo in cui abbiamo preparato la doppia sfida con lo Stella Rossa in EL. Molto poco rispettoso.

Per come vedo lo sport, é più giusto che chi ha agito alla cavolo di cane come ha fatto il Milan in questi anni, spendendo a più non posso, incalanando debiti, snobbando le competizioni per una spocchia non giustificata si ritrovi nei bassifondi. 

Dall'inferno al paradiso devi passare per forza di cose al purgatorio, trovo più ingiusto che dopo essere arrivati in semifinale e secondi ci si metta sullo stesso livello di chi opera bene da anni e anni.

A me sembra che il Milan, bilanci alla mano, abbia molte responsabilità su questo disastro. Non sono due stagioni, sono quasi dieci anni fallimentari.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (24 Agosto 2022)

Milan Barcellona Dortmund Celtic

Per un girone di lusso.


----------



## Gamma (24 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Giovedì 25 agosto 2022 alle ore 18:00 si terranno i sorteggi di Champions League 2022. Il Milan in prima fascia. Ecco le quattro fasce: stasera previsti gli ultimi spareggi.


Milan - Lipsia - Sporting - Maccabi

Manchester City - Juventus - Borussia Dortmund - Marsiglia

Real Madrid - Liverpool - Inter - PSV

Chiedo troppo?


----------



## Lineker10 (24 Agosto 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Chiariamoci
> 
> Che il punteggio sia fatto alla gaz de can é vero, non ci provo neanche a imbastire una discussione. Che si debbano prendere in considerazione gli ultimi 5 anni mi sembra il minimo, chi ultimamente ha fatto bene deve essere ricompensato.
> 
> ...


Quello che dici è giusto eh. Noi veniamo dagli inferi e stiamo rivedendo la luce da un paio di anni.
Giusto che ci siano delle conseguenze rispetto a club piu virtuosi che fanno bene da tanti anni.

Ma forse sfugge il punto del mio discorso.

Tu citi il Villarreal, allora io ti cito il Feyenoord:
18-19 fuori ai playoff della EL (persi contro AS TRENCIN chiunque essi siano)
19-20 fuori ai gironi di EL
20-21 fuori ai gironi di EL
21-22 finalista di Conference League

Ebbene il Feyenoord ci è davanti nel ranking! E probabilmente lo saranno per almeno un paio di anni ancora come minimo. Secondo te è giusto?

Io quando parlavamo tempo fa della fascia della nostra CL nel caso in cui fossimo arrivati secondi in campionato ero piu ottimista, perchè in effetti non conoscevo il calcolo del coefficiente della Conference.

Adesso invece trovo la situazione assurda. Rendiamoci conto che per entrare in terza fascia ci vogliono minimo minimo 50 punti... per cui noi possiamo di fatto entrarci solo vincendo la Champions due volte (ahaha) oppure se arriviamo tra i quarti e gli ottavi solo tra MINIMO tre anni... nel frattempo saremo sempre in quarta, cosa che già da sola ovviamente rende molto difficile andare avanti facendoti finire quasi sempre in un girone di ferro.

Paradossalmente sarebbe meglio fare un anno di EL, andare avanti fino in fondo come ha fatto l'Inda due anni fa (o il Villarreal) e prendersi i circa 25 punti per risalire il ranking (sempre se nel frattempo in EL e Conference le squadre che ci sono vicine nel ranking facciano schifo, altrimenti serve a poco anche questo).

Con questo dai non voglio andare OT... Ma mi sembra doveroso discutere del fatto che con la creazione di questa nuova coppa ridicola di squadre impresentabili si è creata una situazione assurda dove ci sono club del menga che passeranno avanti nel ranking a squadre che fanno ogni anno la CL ma escono ai gironi o ottavi. Per me è assurdo.

Questi sono giusto alcuni esempi di punti presi la scorsa stagione:
FEYENOORD 24
LASK 15
PAOK 13
BODO 15
RENNES 14
BASILEA 12
Tutti club usciti ai quarti di Conference che hanno preso il doppio dei punti nostri. Per chiarire, diversi di questi ci hanno superato nel ranking... noi che siamo usciti dal girone di Champions eh mica dal torneo di briscola di san gemisto...


----------



## Lineker10 (24 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Giovedì 25 agosto 2022 alle ore 18:00 si terranno i sorteggi di Champions League 2022. Il Milan in prima fascia. Ecco le quattro fasce: stasera previsti gli ultimi spareggi.


Sono andato ai limiti del OT nel frattempo anche per spiegare che quest'anno la Champions per noi è fondamentale.
Siamo in prima fascia e possiamo prendere un girone abbordabile, passare il turno e pescare una seconda.
E' una opportunità fondamentale da cogliere.

Se nelle stagioni prossime non ci qualifichiamo di nuovo da campioni d'italia saremo sempre fissi in quarta e andare avanti sarà molto piu difficile, come abbiamo visto l'anno scorso.


----------



## ILMAGO (24 Agosto 2022)

O si vince lo scudetto o si è in 4 fascia per i prossimi 3 anni con 0 chance di arrivare agli ottavi/quarti


----------



## Buciadignho (24 Agosto 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Quello che dici è giusto eh. Noi veniamo dagli inferi e stiamo rivedendo la luce da un paio di anni.
> Giusto che ci siano delle conseguenze rispetto a club piu virtuosi che fanno bene da tanti anni.
> 
> Ma forse sfugge il punto del mio discorso.
> ...


Non nego nulla di quanto scrivi, sarebbe folle. I numeri sono li, diciamo che mi sono un po' stranito quando si diceva che il Milan non ha nessuna colpa. Forse ho capito male io 

Oh, comunque abbiamo fatto una miseria di punti anche per il fatto di aver fatto 4 punti ai gironi, l'Inter che é arrivata seconda ed é uscita agli ottavi con il Liverpool ha fatto 18 punti, tanti eh. La Juve uscita contro il Villareal agli ottavi invece ne ha fatti 20. Oltre a questo devi considerare che giustamente la Champions porta in dote molti più soldi, e molte delle squadre che citi la CL la vedranno solo dal divano. 

Io credo che con 2 stagioni, questa e la prossima, si possa ambire alla terza fascia. Tra tre stagioni, anche alla seconda se si riesce a fare 18/20 punti a stagione. Dipende dal girone (diciamo 1 dei due sarà facile oltre a questo?), dal livello della rosa e dai risultati dalle avversarie (per un Milan che rientra nel calcio che conta, una deve per forza di cose fare spazio). Non sono per nulla cosi negativo. L'Inter entrerà probabilmente in seconda fascia il prossimo anno.

Ed é anche quello che voleva fare la UEFA: ti servono 5 stagioni fatte bene se vuoi andare nel calcio che conta ciccio. Noi ne abbiamo fatte bene zero negli ultimi cinque anni.


----------



## jumpy65 (24 Agosto 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Sono andato ai limiti del OT nel frattempo anche per spiegare che quest'anno la Champions per noi è fondamentale.
> Siamo in prima fascia e possiamo prendere un girone abbordabile, passare il turno e pescare una seconda.
> E' una opportunità fondamentale da cogliere.
> 
> Se nelle stagioni prossime non ci qualifichiamo di nuovo da campioni d'italia saremo sempre fissi in quarta e andare avanti sarà molto piu difficile, come abbiamo visto l'anno scorso.


A mio avviso il rankink dovrebbe essere completamente rivisto dando più punti prr la CL e meno alla el e conf. Introdurre il premio vittoria della competizione e sommare un punteggio per la graduatoria dei campionati principali e non solo del primo posto
Personalmente rivedrei completamente le coppe europee facendo un unico campionato europeo con 16 gironi da 8 squadre con 7 partite secche e con le prime due che avanzsno e le altre salutano, ma questo è un altro discorso


----------



## admin (24 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Giovedì 25 agosto 2022 alle ore 18:00 si terranno i sorteggi di Champions League 2022. Il Milan in prima fascia. Ecco le quattro fasce: stasera previsti gli ultimi spareggi.


.


----------



## admin (24 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Giovedì 25 agosto 2022 alle ore 18:00 si terranno i sorteggi di Champions League 2022. Il Milan in prima fascia. Ecco le quattro fasce: stasera previsti gli ultimi spareggi.
> 
> *In quarta fascia qualificate Rangers e Copenaghen*


.


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Agosto 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> per la juve, che compra sistematicamente i sorteggi, sarà più facile che per il milan con questo sistema di fascie.


Non è nemmeno questione di comprare i sorteggi, il punto è che ci sono squadre più forti in seconda che in prima fascia..
Occhio che in terza fascia ci sono almeno un paio di squadre da evitare come la peste.. 
Ottavi tutt'altro che scontati, soprattutto presentandoci in campo con certi giocatori inadatti..


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Agosto 2022)

comunque dopo 18 anni avremmo avuto la possibilità di tornare ad istanbul.
il magnifico duo avrebbe fatto carte false per questa possibilità.
noi ci torniamo con lo scudetto del bilancio.


----------



## admin (25 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Giovedì 25 agosto 2022 alle ore 18:00 si terranno i sorteggi di Champions League 2022. Il Milan in prima fascia. Ecco le quattro fasce: stasera previsti gli ultimi spareggi.
> 
> *In quarta fascia qualificate Rangers Copenaghen e D. Zagabria.*


.


----------



## SoloMVB (25 Agosto 2022)

Speriamo in un girone che ci permetta di qualificarci con i punti ottenuti nelle 3 partite a San Siro,perché Elliot potrebbe decidere di non mandare la squadra in trasferta per le troppe spese che comportano.


----------



## admin (25 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Giovedì 25 agosto 2022 alle ore 18:00 si terranno i sorteggi di Champions League 2022. Il Milan in prima fascia. Ecco le quattro fasce: stasera previsti gli ultimi spareggi.
> 
> *In quarta fascia qualificate Rangers Copenaghen e D. Zagabria.*


.


----------



## admin (25 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Giovedì 25 agosto 2022 alle ore 18:00 si terranno i sorteggi di Champions League 2022. Il Milan in prima fascia. Ecco le quattro fasce: stasera previsti gli ultimi spareggi.
> 
> *In quarta fascia qualificate Rangers Copenaghen e D. Zagabria.*


.


----------



## admin (25 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Giovedì 25 agosto 2022 alle ore 18:00 si terranno i sorteggi di Champions League 2022. Il Milan in prima fascia. Ecco le quattro fasce: stasera previsti gli ultimi spareggi.
> 
> *In quarta fascia qualificate Rangers Copenaghen e D. Zagabria.*



.


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Giovedì 25 agosto 2022 alle ore 18:00 si terranno i sorteggi di Champions League 2022. Il Milan in prima fascia. Ecco le quattro fasce: stasera previsti gli ultimi spareggi.
> 
> *In quarta fascia qualificate Rangers Copenaghen e D. Zagabria.*


Il criterio della fascia direi che rinnega books e opinionisti nostrani : i campioni d'italia di diritto in prima fascia champions laddove nel campionato italico dal negazionismo siamo passati all'oscurantismo.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (25 Agosto 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Chiariamoci
> 
> Che il punteggio sia fatto alla gaz de can é vero, non ci provo neanche a imbastire una discussione. Che si debbano prendere in considerazione gli ultimi 5 anni mi sembra il minimo, chi ultimamente ha fatto bene deve essere ricompensato.
> 
> ...


Concordo.

Quando metà del Forum diceva: "Scansiamo questa coppetta, concentriamoci sul campionato per qualificarci alla CL", avvisavo che l'EL era fondamentale per 3 aspetti:

1) Siamo il Milan e l'Europa è la nostra casa, ma snobbare l'Europa per l'Italia, soprattutto quando sei un cucciolo
2) Se non facciamo punti ranking adesso poi la vita in CL partendo dalla fascia bassa si fa dura.
3) La distribuzione degli introiti è in parte legato al ranking storico decennale e noi abbiamo buchi di ranking enormi dal 2012 in poi.

Venivo guardato come un alieno che come al solito vede tutto complicato.


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Agosto 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Concordo.
> 
> Quando metà del Forum diceva: "Scansiamo questa coppetta, concentriamoci sul campionato per qualificarci alla CL", avvisavo che l'EL era fondamentale per 3 aspetti:
> 
> ...


Il problema dell'el è che non puoi giocare al giovedi sera in città nelle quali non c'è nemmeno l'aeroporto per poi rientrare a milano il venerdi all'alba.
E' una coppa che logora.
Una coppa per il calcio minore.

Ci sarebbero altri aspetti che relegano questa coppa a 'periferia' del calcio, tipo le 'retrocesse' dalla champions che arrivano sul più bello per prendere in giro le altre.

Dai, la uisp è più credibile.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (25 Agosto 2022)

La chiave sarebbe beccare lo Shaktar nella terza fascia.
Perchè quelle della quarta fascia sono abbordabili (anche se nessuna da prendere sotto gamba) e comunque ne passano 2.

Tante volte l'urna delle prime qualificate ha pesci grossissimi, ma anche qualche buco. Anzi, se beccassimo un pescassimo un Liverpool o un Chelsea come seconda avremmo la garanzia di non averla contro agli ottavi e magari peschiamo la prima del girone Ajax, Lipsia, Salisburgo, Copenhagen


----------



## numero 3 (25 Agosto 2022)

Siviglia Shaktar Maccabi...
Ah ah ah


----------



## Zosimo2410 (25 Agosto 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il problema dell'el è che non puoi giocare al giovedi sera in città nelle quali non c'è nemmeno l'aeroporto per poi rientrare a milano il venerdi all'alba.
> E' una coppa che logora.
> Una coppa per il calcio minore.
> 
> ...


La Roma lo ha fatto, alla fine si è classificata più o meno in base al suo valore in campionato, ma ha portato a casa gli stessi punti di ranking che noi abbiamo accumulato in 5 anni.
Adesso ne beneficerà per anni come sosrteggi e distribuzione dei ricavi, oltre a fregiarsi comunque di una coppa Europea.


----------



## darden (25 Agosto 2022)

La cosa migliore sarebbe beccare il Lipsia in seconda fascia, a quel punto dalla terza fascia se escludi le tedesche e le italiane restano Benfica/Sporting/Shaktar che sono abbordabili. Se invece becchi una inglese o una spagnola in seconda fascia rischiamo pure le tedesche e quindi un girone complicatissimo.


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Agosto 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> La Roma lo ha fatto, alla fine si è classificata più o meno in base al suo valore in campionato, ma ha portato a casa gli stessi punti di ranking che noi abbiamo accumulato in 5 anni.
> Adesso ne beneficerà per anni come sosrteggi e distribuzione dei ricavi, oltre a fregiarsi comunque di una coppa Europea.


Me nessuno mette in dubbio che giocare in europa serve e giova ma a me non piacciono le formule.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (25 Agosto 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Me nessuno mette in dubbio che giocare in europa serve e giova ma a me non piacciono le formule.


Ci si potrebbe adattare.

Ad esempio le squadre di EL e CL (sono 3) giocano il in campionato lunedì in quelle determinate giornate, oppure hanno il vincolo alla stesura del calendario che in quelle date non possono affrontare squadre arrivate tra le prime10 l'anno prima che non facciano EL o CL.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (25 Agosto 2022)

darden ha scritto:


> La cosa migliore sarebbe beccare il Lipsia in seconda fascia, a quel punto dalla terza fascia se escludi le tedesche e le italiane restano Benfica/Sporting/Shaktar che sono abbordabili. Se invece becchi una inglese o una spagnola in seconda fascia rischiamo pure le tedesche e quindi un girone complicatissimo.


ragionamento interessante.

Però il Lipsia non è proprio il massimo (l'anno scorso eliminò l'Atalanta 3-1) e se delle 3 becchi le portoghesi (Forse lo Sporting con Ronaldo) non è che vai molto meglio che con le tedesche.


----------



## Pit96 (25 Agosto 2022)

Giusto perché non sapevo che fare ho provato a fare un sorteggio veloce per capire che tipo di gironi potrebbero venir fuori:





Incredibile come la juve ne esca sempre bene, pure nelle simulazioni


----------



## Buciadignho (25 Agosto 2022)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Giusto perché non sapevo che fare ho provato a fare un sorteggio veloce per capire che tipo di gironi potrebbero venir fuori:
> Vedi l'allegato 3083
> 
> Incredibile come la juve ne esca sempre bene, pure nelle simulazioni








Ecco il mio. La penultima pallina era il Marsiglia. Scelta tra guppo H e Gruppo G, non hanno avuto la sfiga massima...


----------



## Raryof (25 Agosto 2022)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Giusto perché non sapevo che fare ho provato a fare un sorteggio veloce per capire che tipo di gironi potrebbero venir fuori:
> Vedi l'allegato 3083
> 
> Incredibile come la juve ne esca sempre bene, pure nelle simulazioni


Cosa avete usato per simulare il sorteggio?


----------



## Buciadignho (25 Agosto 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Cosa avete usato per simulare il sorteggio?


Scrivi "cl draw simulator" su google.com ed é il primo risultato.


----------



## Pit96 (25 Agosto 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Cosa avete usato per simulare il sorteggio?


Il primo sito se scrivi Champions League simulator su internet. Non penso si possa mettere il link


----------



## Raryof (25 Agosto 2022)

Ho fatto una simulazione veloce e ovviamente ci è andata di sfiga dura


----------



## Buciadignho (25 Agosto 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Ho fatto una simulazione veloce e ovviamente ci è andata di sfiga dura
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 3085


Ahahah, ma tu sei maledetto fratello...

Consola il girone dell'Inter.


----------



## Raryof (25 Agosto 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Ahahah, ma tu sei maledetto fratello...
> 
> Consola il girone dell'Inter.


Quello della Juve pare fatto dopo aver spuntato la casellina pre ricerca "Agnelli facilitator system".


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (25 Agosto 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Ahahah, ma tu sei maledetto fratello...
> 
> Consola il girone dell'Inter.





Raryof ha scritto:


> Quello della Juve pare fatto dopo aver spuntato la casellina pre ricerca "Agnelli facilitator system".



ho fatto la simulazione anche io non è che è andata molto meglio, anzi forse il peggio possibile o quasi:

MILAN
LIVERPOOL
DORTMUND
CLUB BRUGGES

siamo maledetti dai


----------



## Buciadignho (25 Agosto 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> ho fatto la simulazione anche io non è che è andata molto meglio, anzi forse il peggio possibile o quasi:
> 
> MILAN
> LIVERPOOL
> ...


Bene il Brugges. 

PS: voi siete maledetti. Io ho fatto un capolavoro


----------



## Raryof (25 Agosto 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> ho fatto la simulazione anche io non è che è andata molto meglio, anzi forse il peggio possibile o quasi:
> 
> MILAN
> LIVERPOOL
> ...


Ho fatto un'altra prova manuale e il Borussia sempre dentro, onestamente fa paura 'sta roba, è probabilmente l'unica da evitare della terza fascia.
Dio dacci la forza...


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (25 Agosto 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Ho fatto un'altra prova manuale e il Borussia sempre dentro, onestamente fa paura 'sta roba, è probabilmente l'unica da evitare della terza fascia.
> Dio dacci la forza...



il girone fortunato a noi non capita mai, e ripeto mai. Quindi probabile ce lo becchiamo sto Dortmund


----------



## darden (25 Agosto 2022)

Provato al volo e sinceramente non mi lamenterei troppo per un girone così  

Qui delle italiane rischierebbero Inter e Juve


----------



## 1X2 (25 Agosto 2022)

Provato anch’io. Mi andrebbe benissimo.


----------



## Raryof (25 Agosto 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> il girone fortunato a noi non capita mai, e ripeto mai. Quindi probabile ce lo becchiamo sto Dortmund


Bisogna beccare bene nella seconda fascia, una tra Atletico, Siviglia, Lipsia e probabilmente Tottenham o Chelsea (come "big" prendibili), da evitare Barca e Liverpool, in quella dopo il Dortmund e in misura minore il Leverkusen, anche se onestamente non sembrano 'sti squadroni, in quarta fascia solo il Marsiglia ma solo per la trasferta anche se sulla carta non dovrebbe creare problemi (Tudor dura poco).


----------



## ILMAGO (25 Agosto 2022)

Io eviterei:
Barcelona e Liverpool in 2a
Benfica e Dortmund in 3a
Marsiglia in 4a

tutto il resto è ok.


----------



## __king george__ (25 Agosto 2022)

è sempre un momento emozionante questo non si può negare

è in tv? vabè sennò lo trovo in streaming nel caso


----------



## __king george__ (25 Agosto 2022)

comunque mi sento che becchiamo andonio gonde...che in europa fa sempre brutte figure mi pare quindi non sarebbe malaccio


----------



## Pit96 (25 Agosto 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> è sempre un momento emozionante questo non si può negare
> 
> è in tv? vabè sennò lo trovo in streaming nel caso


Mi pare di aver letto sia sul 20 di Mediaset. Ma penso ci sia anche su Sky. Oppure sul sito della UEFA


----------



## nik10jb (25 Agosto 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> è sempre un momento emozionante questo non si può negare
> 
> è in tv? vabè sennò lo trovo in streaming nel caso


Dovrebbe essere in diretta TV e streaming su Sky, Canale 20, Prime Video, Mediaset Infinity e sui canali ufficiali della UEFA. Praticamente ovunque


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Giovedì 25 agosto 2022 alle ore 18:00 si terranno i sorteggi di Champions League 2022. Il Milan in prima fascia. Ecco le quattro fasce: stasera previsti gli ultimi spareggi.
> 
> *In quarta fascia qualificate Rangers Copenaghen e D. Zagabria.*


A quest'ora le palline saranno o in forno o in frigo, quella della juve nella cacca.
Per gli ingiocabili due palle attaccate. Con loro non c'è partita.

La pallina del milan? Nessuna. 
Realizzeranno che non esistiamo.


----------



## Raryof (25 Agosto 2022)

La cosa più odiosa è vedere il sorteggio col commento italiano sotto, se sul 20 non sarà possibilie togliere l'audio italiano allora sito uefa sia.


----------



## diavolo (25 Agosto 2022)

Simulazione


Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Agosto 2022)

Prenderemo il solito girone terribile. Sicuro come la morte.


----------



## Aron (25 Agosto 2022)

*Milan*
Tottenham
Borussia
Maccabi Haifa

Porto* 
Inter *
Chelsea 
Viktoria Plzen

City 
Shatkar 
*Juventus*
Trabzonspor

Eintracht
*Napoli *
Atletico madrid
Marsiglia


----------



## Smarx10 (25 Agosto 2022)

Pronostico:
Bayern-Liverpool-Salisburgo-Copenaghen
Porto-Lipsia-Shaktar-Bruges
MILAN-Chelsea-Leverkusen-Plzen
Psg-Tottenham-Napoli-Rangers
Real Madrid-Juventus-Benfica-Maccabi
Manchester City-Barcellona-Sporting Lisbona-Celtic
Ajax-Atletico Madrid-Borussia Dortmund- Dinamo Zagabria
Eintracht Francoforte-Siviglia-Inter-Marsiglia


----------



## Raryof (25 Agosto 2022)

Cioè non si può togliere l'audio italiano sul 20, ma vaff va


----------



## chicagousait (25 Agosto 2022)

*Milan* Tottenham Benfica Copenaghen
Ajax Siviglia* Inter* Marsiglia
Man City Lipsia *Napoli *Brugge
Bayern *Juve* Shakhtar Celtic


----------



## KILPIN_91 (25 Agosto 2022)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Giusto perché non sapevo che fare ho provato a fare un sorteggio veloce per capire che tipo di gironi potrebbero venir fuori:
> Vedi l'allegato 3083
> 
> Incredibile come la juve ne esca sempre bene, pure nelle simulazioni


Chelsea e inter LOL faranno pure il biscotto?


----------



## chicagousait (25 Agosto 2022)

Ho l'audio disattivato perchè sto lavorando ma dicono troppe chiacchiere per i miei gusti, dovrebbero procedere con il sorteggio e via


----------



## Blu71 (25 Agosto 2022)

Premio a Sacchi.


----------



## bmb (25 Agosto 2022)

Mi tremano le emorroidi dall'emozione.


----------



## bobbylukr (25 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Premio a Sacchi


----------



## admin (25 Agosto 2022)

Daje però Arrì, sempre le stesse cose ripetute ogni giorno. Fate sti sorteggi, dai.


----------



## mandraghe (25 Agosto 2022)

La campionissima Roma in che fascia è?


----------



## bmb (25 Agosto 2022)

Ma chi è ? Malu Mpasinkatu?


----------



## Andris (25 Agosto 2022)

Altintop ambasciatore turco della finale...si spiega il livello del calcio turco...


----------



## Blu71 (25 Agosto 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> La campionissima Roma in che fascia è?



Te lo dico domani


----------



## mandraghe (25 Agosto 2022)

Io quando vedo Istanbul associata alla champions:






Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Blu71 (25 Agosto 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Io quando vedo Istanbul associata alla champions:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non occorreva ricordarlo


----------



## Swaitak (25 Agosto 2022)

oh 30 minuti per aprire 2 palline


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (25 Agosto 2022)

E' una vergogna aver faticato tanto per arrivare alla prima fascia per poi vedere i nostri dirigenti passare l'estate intera con le 00 a mollo in qualche spiaggia iberica.

Spero nel peggior girone possibile con dortmund, Liverpool e Psv.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> E' una vergogna aver faticato tanto per arrivare alla prima fascia per poi vedere i nostri dirigenti passare l'estate intera con le 00 a mollo in qualche spiaggia iberica.
> 
> *Spero nel peggior girone possibile con dortmund, Liverpool e Psv.*



Non si deve avere paura di nessuno.


----------



## __king george__ (25 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non si deve avere paura di nessuno.


filosofia sacchiana


----------



## mandraghe (25 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non si deve avere paura di nessuno.



Più forti dell'invidia, dell'ingiustizia e della sfortuna (cit.)


----------



## Pit96 (25 Agosto 2022)

Quest'anno siamo in prima fascia, dovessimo trovare anche il girone più difficile possibile avremmo l'obbligo di passare lo stesso. 
L'anno scorso era un conto, un anno di apprendimento in Europa, quest'anno gli ottavi sono il minimo


----------



## Baba (25 Agosto 2022)

Che ansia


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (25 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non si deve avere paura di nessuno.



Non è questione di avere paura, ma solo una piccola speranza di ritrovarsi (con la nota sfiga che sempre ci accompagna) ad affrontare queste 3 squadre nel girone peggiore possibile.

Solo con questa combinazione possiamo avere almeno una piccola (piccolissima) speranza per quanto riguarda il calciomercato.
Perchè credo che neanche a loro (proprietà e dirigenza) farebbe piacere vedere nuovamente il Milan arrivare ultimo nel girone.


----------



## Raryof (25 Agosto 2022)

Evitiamo il Barca ottimo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Agosto 2022)

*Milan nel gruppo E*


----------



## David Gilmour (25 Agosto 2022)

Evitato anche il Liverpool


----------



## Swaitak (25 Agosto 2022)

peccato per il Farsa


----------



## Pit96 (25 Agosto 2022)

Abbiamo evitato sia Liverpool che Barcellona

Il Barca potevamo affrontarlo tranquillamente, peccato


----------



## Raryof (25 Agosto 2022)

Evitiamo anche il Liverpool dicono, benissimo.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Non è questione di avere paura, ma solo una piccola speranza di ritrovarsi (con la nota sfiga che sempre ci accompagna) ad affrontare queste 3 squadre nel girone peggiore possibile.
> 
> Solo con questa combinazione possiamo avere almeno una piccola (piccolissima) speranza per quanto riguarda il calciomercato.





Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> *credo che neanche a loro (proprietà e dirigenza) farebbe piacere vedere nuovamente il Milan arrivare ultimo nel girone.*




Alla Dirigenza sicuramente no. Alla proprietà non credo interessi più di tanto.


----------



## Baba (25 Agosto 2022)

Beccheremo il Tottenham sicuro al 100%


----------



## mandraghe (25 Agosto 2022)

Col culo che abbiamo becchiamo un girone facile ma poi succederà qualche casino e ci ritroveremo in un girone infernale.


----------



## mil77 (25 Agosto 2022)

Ottime possibilità di prendere il dortmunt bene ma non benissimo


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (25 Agosto 2022)

Partiamo male, l'abbronzato stava litigando proprio con il nostro pizzinno, non riusciva ad aprirlo  
Brutto presagio


----------



## Maravich49 (25 Agosto 2022)

Ogni volta che inquadrano Massaro mi viene in mente quando l'ho beccato in autogrill verso Reggio Emilia che ha aperto una birretta togliendogli il tappo contro un cestino di metallo fuori nel parcheggio


----------



## Blu71 (25 Agosto 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Col culo che abbiamo becchiamo un girone facile ma poi succederà qualche casino e ci ritroveremo in un girone infernale.



Sei peggio di @Divoratore Di Stelle


----------



## mandraghe (25 Agosto 2022)

.


----------



## Raryof (25 Agosto 2022)

Godo per le gobba


----------



## Swaitak (25 Agosto 2022)

io ho più paura delle squadrette, perchè approcciamo male


----------



## David Gilmour (25 Agosto 2022)

LOL i gobbi col PSG


----------



## Baba (25 Agosto 2022)

Gobbi contro il PSG


----------



## Swaitak (25 Agosto 2022)

parrucchino esce con l'einthracht


----------



## Pit96 (25 Agosto 2022)

Chelsea per noi credo


----------



## mandraghe (25 Agosto 2022)

La squadra preferita di Ceferino contro il mortale nemico Ovino. Come finirà?


----------



## Blu71 (25 Agosto 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> La squadra preferita di Ceferino contro il mortale nemico Ovino. Come finirà?



Male per i ladri.


----------



## Andris (25 Agosto 2022)

azz siviglia con il city


----------



## Swaitak (25 Agosto 2022)

minghia di nuovo l'atletico


----------



## mandraghe (25 Agosto 2022)

Speriamo nell'Atletico...


----------



## Raryof (25 Agosto 2022)

Chelsea per noi, non male.


----------



## Andris (25 Agosto 2022)

bayern sarà di nuovo a pezzi il barcelona


----------



## Swaitak (25 Agosto 2022)

Vendiamogli subito Leao ora dai


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Agosto 2022)

*MIlan e Chelsea*


----------

